# Yanmar YM240



## purepolaris

Hello Gents, I'm a newbie to this site. I am looking at a Yanmar ym240 2WD Model to buy. I have looked at it twice. Pretty clean tractor, seems to be well used. Only two problems. Has a small oil leak coming from between the engine and tranny seam. Also the Axle was broke and incorrectly repaired. Axle damage was there when previously owner bought it 3-4 years ago. They just used it to mow, which is what I am going to do with it. I want to fix the axle because it wears the tire out on the right side about every year or two. Otherwise Tractor seems solid and Runs like a top. Gears and Tranny seem good. They are asking $2000 for the tractor. My only concern is getting a replacement axle, and fixing oil leak. Any thoughts comments would be appreciated, also Does anybody know where to get replacement parts, new or used for the the axle? Thanks!!!


----------



## mark777

WELCOME to TF!

The domestic YM240 and the gray market YM2000 are nearly identical tractors, and probably the best supported tractor for parts and service in this country. They were engineered with massive bull gears and transmission components to see double duty - both rice paddy AND dairy farm service.

The axle replacement involves removing the fender, brake cover and assembly, drum and snap rings that hold the shaft gear cluster together...an all day job, with a good manual and replacements parts at the ready. Parts aren't cheap, even used but they are everywhere and available from most of the bigger Yanmar (Gray Market) dealers.

My two main concerns would be how much significant wear from operating the tractor with a poorly repaired axle, and splitting the tractor to replace either the crankshaft seal or transmission input shaft seal (depending on what type of fluid is leaking between the bell housing and engine). It's highly likely that the leak has saturated the clutch disk and will cause glazing and slipping - if it hasn’t already started to do so. Figure another two days (full weekend) splitting the tractor, replacing the clutch drive components and reassembly.

I don't know where Tuscarawas is located and I don't know what tractors go for in your area, but if this tractor has high hours on the meter, say over 2000 hours, then it might not be such a bargain. There are just too many YM2000's in immaculate mechanical condition, and priced, with low hours (often under 1000 hours) under $3K!

Certainly NOT trying to discourage you...but if I had a general location of where you live, I could give you a list of comparable tractors (and dealers) that also provide anywhere from 6 months to 1 year warranty of Yanmar's they sell. 

I hope this is of some help.

Mark


----------



## purepolaris

Thanks Mark, I will have to look closer at the hour meter. I assumed that it was only a 3 digit hour meter. I believe it read 274. I am going to try to look at the tractor again today. Tuscarawas County is in East Central Ohio. 40 miles south of Canton, and 35 miles north of Cambridge, Ohio. Thanks for the Reply. I will let you know what i come up with today.


----------



## purepolaris

Mark, I just reread your reply. the axle that is damaged is the front axle. Right front wheel. NOT the back axle. If the back axle was damaged I would not even think about buying it. Thanks again!!


----------



## chrpmaster

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Second there is a great Yanmar dealer in the Dayton/Cincinatti area Little Miami Trading Company or LMTC. 

Good quality tractors and nice people who stand behind what they sell. I know thats not exactly in your back yard but it would be worth the trip to see quality used Yanmars. Mark can probably tell you of some others also.

Andy 

LMTC


----------



## mark777

Well now...that changes things greatly.

A front spidle you could change out with your morning coffee  .

As far as splitting the tractor, it should be done when the clutch shows any slippage.

Andy, Can't think of anyone better in the Ohio and surrounding areas than LMTC. 

Mark


----------



## turbinebob

well, i have a ym240 with front loader, im restoring,,and a restored ym1500, love them both


----------



## turbinebob

My 1500 ym is doing great! Still restoring 240 ym!


----------



## mph45

*Send pix*

I have a 240D also and would love to see some of your restoration pictures. Thanks Mike


----------



## bmaverick

If you like to see plenty of totally restored Yanmars, Look at Fredricks Imports and Fredricks Outdoors websites. 

I have the benefit of living between Little Miami Trading Company or LMTC and Fredricks in Decatur, AL.


----------

